# My dove will not eat grit it seems



## Melanchowly (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello, 

A first time dove owner and I'm having difficulties getting my bird to eat grit. I've tried different kinds, had it in its own bowl, sprinkled some in his food (which he would just pick around) and trying to mix it in with his treats. For some reason he will not eat grit. 

Is there another way I should try? Or maybe another way for me to add the vitamins into his diet? He seems okay. He is pretty active, loves his new toys, coos at me when I coo at him. Sadly his still has a lazy toe from back the day I bought him. 

The only thing that seems off with him is some patches of feathers on his beak right where it begins. (but I actually think these are new feathers as I look at his pictures from a few months ago and none are there at all. Some are so small I think they are just pin feathers.) 
I'm trying to wean him from the water bottle the breeder told me I had to use so I think those feathers are from him losing them by rubbing on the metal. 

Anyway, that aside he seems perfectly fine and happy. Should I be concerned about him not eating the grit? If so, what should I do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome  !

What kind of grit have you tried?

I use to give to my birds a block of salt for pigeon: you can see it in the picture. It contains crushed oyster shells, grit silex, calcium sulphate and minerals like iron, etc. I crumble it with a knife and put in a separate bowl. My pigeons love it and eat it when they feel they need it.

I also use to give them cuttlebone, that's a good source of calcium (you can see it in the picture). I cut it in small pieces with scissors and put it in a separate bowl. They love it too and eat it when they feel they need it. I leave both of them always available.

If your dove doesn't like cuttlebone you can give him a calcium complement for drinking water.

Vit D3 is really important because without it the bird can't absorb the calcium he gets (he takes it from the sun in nature). You can buy a mixture enriched with vitamins or vitamins for drinking water.

Of course, all these complements will help the bird to be healthier and strong. 

Have you ever tried to offer him something like that?

Can I ask you why the breeder told you to use a water bottle?

Talking about drinking water I use to give to my birds twice a week water with apple cider vinegar: 1 soup spoon for 1 liter of water. That's good for the health of stomach and intestin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Melanchowly said:


> Hello,
> 
> A first time dove owner and I'm having difficulties getting my bird to eat grit. I've tried different kinds, had it in its own bowl, sprinkled some in his food (which he would just pick around) and trying to mix it in with his treats. For some reason he will not eat grit.
> 
> ...



First of all, grit is to help him break down the seed he eats. It isn't to give him vitamins. It sometimes contains different minerals that are good for him. All depends on what you buy. It should be left in a separate dish that he can take it from when he needs it. Don't mix it with other things. Vitamins you can buy to put in his drinking water a couple times a week. They don't take all that much grit. Only when they need it. Let that be up to him.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use Versele Laga pigeon grit with red stone for my pigeons and I'd think it's small enough for doves too. My tumblers eat it fine and they're smaller than my ferals. I also cut up cuttle bone with scissors (didn't realise others did) and they eat that regularly too.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

I've offered the crushed dried shell of hard-boiled eggs. Is that considered calcium or grit (or both)?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yonah said:


> I've offered the crushed dried shell of hard-boiled eggs. Is that considered calcium or grit (or both)?


As I have already explained, the grit goes into the gizzard to help them grind up the seed they eat. Egg shells can't do that as they are soft, and the seed would break the egg shell, not the other way around. The egg shell gives them calcium, but they still need grit to grind up the seed. They only take it when they need it.

You really need to google and read the basic needs of pigeons if you are going to keep them.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> As I have already explained, the grit goes into the gizzard to help them grind up the seed they eat. Egg shells can't do that as they are soft, and the seed would break the egg shell, not the other way around. The egg shell gives them calcium, but they still need grit to grind up the seed. They only take it when they need it.
> 
> You really need to google and read the basic needs of pigeons if you are going to keep them.


I do offer them grit separately. I understand what grit does. And I understand they take it when they need it. (I am not the OP)

I give them the egg shell occasionally and was simply asking if that egg shell supplied calcium only or if it was also considered 'extra grit.' I was not suggesting that the egg shell would replace grit. It was a simple question. 

Jay 3, you have had patronizing undertones towards me since I've joined this forum. I am not "keeping pigeons." I have a couple pair of indoor ringneck doves. I have read dove care websites and understand the "basics." But what may seem obvious (basic) to those more experienced can still be new to newbies. The fact that egg shells - as coarse and sharp as they are - are softer than seeds is one such example. This type of info is not on care websites. Hence, my question.

The purpose of a forum like this is to be able to have a place to get clarification and to ask questions- not to be belittled.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yonah said:


> I do offer them grit separately. I understand what grit does. And I understand they take it when they need it. (I am not the OP)
> 
> I give them the egg shell occasionally and was simply asking if that egg shell supplied calcium only or if it was also considered 'extra grit.' I was not suggesting that the egg shell would replace grit. It was a simple question.
> 
> ...


Yonah--I'm so sorry. Thought you were the original poster. My apologies.
Egg shell is good mixed in with the grit to give additional calcium, but not used as grit for the reason already given.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you, Jay3. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yonah said:


> Thank you, Jay3. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


No. I am the one who made the mistake.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

When I owned doves I mixed fine shell grit with the food 4 part food 1 part grit just enough so it wasn't being wasted


----------

